# Omni Music releasing HTTYD 2!!



## dcoscina (Dec 3, 2021)

From John Powell's IG. Expanded soundtrack will be released around the same time. Life is good.


----------



## Franky7103 (Dec 5, 2021)

Someone asked him in the comments if he will be releasing the score of the third movie as well and he said yes!!!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2021)

Franky7103 said:


> Someone asked him in the comments if he will be releasing the score of the third movie as well and he said yes!!!


The Hidden World theme is stunningly gorgeous. I think Powell's crowning achievement is this series. He wrote incredible music. Solo was pretty solid too however. I wish Powell had a crack at the new Matrix film.


----------



## Franky7103 (Dec 5, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The Hidden World theme is stunningly gorgeous. I think Powell's crowning achievement is this series. He wrote incredible music. Solo was pretty solid too however. I wish Powell had a crack at the new Matrix film.


Indeed!

The Hidden World has my favorite soundtrack of the three movies. Third Date and Furies in Love are so incredibly good!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2021)

Franky7103 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> The Hidden World has my favorite soundtrack of the three movies. Third Date and Furies in Love are so incredibly good!


Yes as a score, the third one is exceptional. I didn't love the film as much, however. Some great parts but I thought it was narratively the weakest one. The second will always be my fave. Like Empire Strikes Back, it's darker in tone and deals with some great character conflicts. Hiccup running from adulthood, his responsibilities... his relationship with toothless.... his father's death... his reunion with his mother.. really meaty stuff


----------



## Franky7103 (Dec 5, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Yes as a score, the third one is exceptional. I didn't love the film as much, however. Some great parts but I thought it was narratively the weakest one. The second will always be my fave. Like Empire Strikes Back, it's darker in tone and deals with some great character conflicts. Hiccup running from adulthood, his responsibilities... his relationship with toothless.... his father's death... his reunion with his mother.. really meaty stuff


I watched the third one about a year ago and I really liked it, it was a nice closure. But I don't really remember the second (I watched it many years ago) so I cannot really compared them. I think I have to watch the trilogy again😅


----------

